# Comment connaitre la version d'OOo utilisée ?



## saxo (20 Mars 2006)

Bonjour,

Comment faire pour connaitre la version d'OOo de la build utilisée ou autrement dit comment différencier la 2.0 de la 2.0.1, de la 2.0.2, de la ....
Il y a bien l'astuce CTRL s-d-t dans la fenêtre A propos de OpenOffice.org mais elle ne renvoie que la version du build.

D'avance merci.


----------



## chroukin (21 Mars 2006)

As-tu essayé avec la barre des tâches ? Tu cliques sur Open Office à côté de la pomme bleue et tu cliques ensuite sur À propos...

Normalement ça devrait être bon


----------

